# Airport now working as it should



## jontyhunter (Apr 17, 2009)

EDIT: Of course the title should really read "Airport NOT working...." An unfortunate typo.

Hello there, apologies if this has been asked before, but have done a quick search and come up blank.

I am experiencing problems with my wireless connectivity on my laptop.

Details:
MacBookPro, 2gb RAM, running OX 10.5.6

Basically when I open up my laptop I have it set to automatically connect to both my wireless router at home or the one at work. But recently it has increasingly failed to connect. And today it just dropped connection even though I was sat only three metres or so away from the wireless router (admittedly behind a closed door).

Occasionally it comes up with the message "none of your preferred networks are available" but does list my wireless network in the list with a locked padlock. When I select it from the list it waits a while but then says 'connection timeout'

It's frustrating but my question is this likely to be software or hardware? Would be happy enough to reformat the hard drive and reinstall all software if that would solve it.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 17, 2009)

When you went to Leopard did you go via the "Upgrade" path? I ask because when some people used the "Upgrade" it really messed with their wireless. If you answer there is a fix but it require certain steps.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 17, 2009)

One step is to reset your PMU (power Management Unit) to remove all power (including the battery) for ten minutes then putting everything back to normal.


----------



## jontyhunter (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks, will try that this weekend.

Yes, my Laptop was originally Tiger and I upgraded to Leopard from an install disk, and have then updated with Software Update to get to 10.5.6 where it is now.

It only seems to be a fairly recent problem though.


----------



## jontyhunter (Apr 17, 2009)

Also, when I do manage to maintain a wireless the connection the signal strength fluctuates continually even though I am stationary and still only three metres or so away from the wireless router. In the time it has taken me to write this I have counted it drop down to one bar, then back up to full strength over ten times. It seems to spend most of the time around the mid signal strength mark.

Also, don't know if this is related or not, but sometimes when I open up my laptop it refuses to wake up. Sometimes closing and opening it again makes it wake up, but sometimes I have no option but to force-restart, which I know can't be good for it.


----------



## jontyhunter (Apr 17, 2009)

If an admin is reading this can the heading of this thread be changed to 'Airport not working as it should' instead of 'now' so people don't possible ignore this thread thinking the problem doesn't or no longer exists.


----------



## rpaitich (Oct 9, 2010)

jontyhunter said:


> EDIT: Of course the title should really read "Airport NOT working...." An unfortunate typo.
> 
> Hello there, apologies if this has been asked before, but have done a quick search and come up blank.
> 
> ...




JontyHunter or Satcomer....
Was this issue resolved?  If so, please tell me how, as I've had exactly the same problem.  THe Apple Store even replaced my RF card, reinstalled all my HD contents, using TIme Machine.   Yes, i did the battery removal, with no improvement.

TIA...Ron


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 17, 2010)

I didn't have the problem.

Now first try the easy wireless software reset to try to fix the problem:

1. Disconnect from any wireless network.
2. Open /Applications/Utilities/Keychain Access and find and saved passwords for that wireless network & delete it. Then quit that application.
3. Then open SystemPreferences->Network panel And highlight the Airport card. 
4. At the bottom of the left hand column click on the - button. Don't panic.
5. Reboot you mac right away.
6. Upon the reboot go back into System Preferences->Network and click on the +button that add the Airport card back. Then in the right hand window make sure you hit the 'Apply' button to save the adding back the Airport card.
7. Reboot again
8. Upon the reboot open System Preferences->Network and at the top of the pane select "Location". Use that drop down to make a custom Location (calling it what you want) and click on the 'Apply' button.
9. Then while still in System Preferences->Network pane Don't be afraid to use the "Advanced" button.

Hopefully this GUI reset will help you situation. Please Don't skip the reboots in this reset. These resets are so OS X will rebuild the the wireless preferences.

Write back is this doesn't work. If it doesn't then try the steps in the blog posting to reset the Airport card, How I fixed my dropping wireless Airport connection problem in Snow Leopard. It might help.


----------

